# الفرق بين الرجل الشرقى والرجل الغربى



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*انا جيت ,سلام المسيح انهارده جاية انا وانجيلا وجايبين هدية لكل شباب المنتدى 
بس يارب تعجبهم :36_22_25:

* *[FONT=&quot]

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]> > مواصفات الرجل في شريكة حياته ..*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  يريدها جميله .. طويله.. بيضا.. شعرها طويل وناعم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذا اراد الرجل التقرب من امراه ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى يبين لها انه انسان خبرة ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذا تحدثت امرأه غريبه لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي .. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى في اول يوم زواج ويجيبلها ورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالتله انت ماتقوللي كلام حلو يطلعلها الورقه ويقول تنكرين ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذا زعلت الزوجه و زوجها حب يراضيها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي . يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  يقول لها باعلى صوته.. انتي وبعدين معك كل يوم زعل زعل ويجي يدفشها مع كتفها وهو معصب ويقول خلاص انتى حرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذاتحدثت المرأه بالاسهم.. او بالفتبول او بالمشاريع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي .. ياخذ ويعطي معها بالكلام ويناقشها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  شو فهمك انتي قاعده تتفلسفي فيها اتركي المواضيع للرجال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذا تغدا الرجل في المنزل وانتهى من غداه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربى ..يلم الاطباق مع زوجته ويغسلها معاها كمان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  يتمدد على الكنبه ويقوللها جيبيلي الشاى بسرعه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الغربي يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> >[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > الرجل الشرقى  انتي للان ماخلصتي خلاص انا بأنزل لحد ما تخلصي وارجع[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

*منقوووووووووووووووووووول 



* 
 [/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شفتي يا نانسي بقلك داااااايما مفيش فرق بين الراجل الشرقي والغربي *
*الفرق صغييييييييير... قد الفرق بين السما والارض. وبس*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يونيو 2011)

*ليا عوده...انتظروا الصاعقه...*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ليا عوده...انتظروا الصاعقه...*
> ​



*منتظرينك ياتروث ياعمرى 
كده مثلث الرعب اكتمل علشان تبقى الجريمة الكاملة 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2011)

*Dona Nabil  حاضره عن المتهم ( الرجل الشرقى ) 
هذا البرىء الذى اتهمتوه زوراً وبغضاً وبهتاناً وعدواناً بما ليس فيه على الاطلاق المطلق المنطلق انطلاقاً من موضوعكوا المغرض هذا
 بالنسبه للتهمه الاولى
الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها

  الرجل الشرقى يريدها جميله .. طويله.. بيضا.. شعرها طويل وناعم
افى ظلم اكثر من هذا يا شريرات
كم من رجل شرقى مسكين متزوج من اشولة ارز وللمحشى مدمنات وللكشرى باحثات
 ناهيك  عن الصوت العالى الذى يرج اركان العش الهادى السعيد 
يأتى من عمله بعد يوم شاق ليبحث عن ابتسامه رقيقه فيجد فى وجهه  عبوساً  وكأنها عجوزاَ
يتكلم فتشهر فى وجه المغارف والسكاكين فيدخل المسكين فى سكينه  لينام مستكيناً 
ويا عالم بعد غفوته البريئه هذه  سيصحو ليجد نفسه فى مكانه ع السرير ام سيكون وقتها بازل يحتاج لتجميعه من داخل اكياس سوداء 
سوداااااااااء  يا مفتريات
ارأيتم اهانه اكثر من هذا 
اتستخسر فيه وهو ابو العيال  لوناً أكثر تفاؤلاً يقابل به نهايته ؟؟
ظلم وافتراء 
نرجو رفع التهمه الاولى عن موكلى المسكين ولى عوده للدفاع عنه فى باقى التهم الموجهه له.. والله المستعان​*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *Dona Nabil  حاضره عن المتهم ( الرجل الشرقى )
> هذا البرىء الذى اتهمتوه زوراً وبغضاً وبهتاناً وعدواناً بما ليس فيه على الاطلاق المطلق المنطلق انطلاقاً من موضوعكوا المغرض هذا
> بالنسبه للتهمه الاولى
> الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها
> ...



*هههههههههههه دونا انا هديكى انتى اعدام على الكلام اللى قولتيه ده 
يغلق ويحذف لاحقا ههههههههههه
*


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفه حطوه في الترفيهي لانه فعلا يفطس من الضحك 
والمحامية دونا شاطرة جدااا  وكوميدية بردو ههههههه
متابعكم معاكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه دونا انا هديكى انتى اعدام على الكلام اللى قولتيه ده
> يغلق ويحذف لاحقا ههههههههههه
> *



*فليشهد  الجميع على التهديد الرسمى الموجه لهيئة الدفاع واطالب باثباته رسمياً فى اوراق القضيه :kap:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

حمدالله علي السلامه يا نانسي


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفه حطوه في الترفيهي لانه فعلا يفطس من الضحك
> والمحامية دونا شاطرة جدااا  وكوميدية بردو ههههههه
> متابعكم معاكم



*يبدو انه تم تهديد الشاهد الاول ايضاً حيث انه امتنع عن النطق بالحق 
والساكت عن الحق يستحق ال :t32:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

اديهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تمام كده


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2011)

*االتهمه الثانيه 
الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه

  الرجل الشرقى يبين لها انه انسان خبرة ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها

التهمه الثانيه الساده القضاه  محيره وفيها ظلم بين لهذا الكائن المسيكن
هل سنجرم الرجل الشرقى ونعاقبه فى تهمه له فيها شركاء من بنات حواء أم ان العشرين بنت غير محسوبات عليكن 
وهل تنكرون وتستنكرون انكن من يبحثن عن هذا الرجل الخبره باستماته وتنفرون من الرجل البرىء صاحب السجل الناصع البياض وحتى اسألوا القطنه 
لا والف لا لن يسمح قضائنا العادل بهذا الظلم الفادح 
ويعاقب الرجل الشرقى البرىء الوديع ويترك الفاعل الاثيم الممثل فى حواء التى تغويه وتسرع وتشتكيه دون رحمه أو هواده وعلى رأى القول المأثور القائل 
ساكن في حي السيدة.. وحبيبي ساكن في الحسين. وعلشان أنول كل الرضا.. يوماتي أروحلو مرتين.
مرتييييييييييين يا ظلمه ويا ريته بيطمر 
ولذلك نطالب بنفى التهمه الثانيه وبرد حق الميكروباص من السيده للحسين وبالعكس لهذا الرجل المغلوب ع امره 
والسلاموو عليكم مؤقتاً لحين عودتنا لاستكمال الدفاع 
​*


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يبدو انه تم تهديد الشاهد الاول ايضاً حيث انه امتنع عن النطق بالحق *
> *والساكت عن الحق يستحق ال :t32:*


 
ههههههههههه
يادونا مش نافع اديكي تقييم
انتي الخير والبركه يا دونا قايمه بالواجب وبتدافعي عنهم دفاع لا مثيل له


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفه حطوه في الترفيهي لانه فعلا يفطس من الضحك
> والمحامية دونا شاطرة جدااا  وكوميدية بردو ههههههه
> متابعكم معاكم



*ميرسى ياعسل على كلامك الحلو 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حمدالله علي السلامه يا نانسي



*الله يسلمك ياعياد مش نجيلك فى حاجة وحشة 
هههههه
*


----------



## نغم (4 يونيو 2011)

بسجل اعجابي ب ردود دونا ...:wub:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الله يسلمك ياعياد مش نجيلك فى حاجة وحشة
> هههههه
> *


*ولا نجيلك يا رب 
ميرسي لحضرتك 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *االتهمه الثانيه ​*
> *الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه*​
> *الرجل الشرقى يبين لها انه انسان خبرة ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها*​
> *التهمه الثانيه الساده القضاه محيره وفيها ظلم بين لهذا الكائن المسيكن*
> ...


* اول مرة بسمع كلام ده من بنت!!*
*مين قالك يا دونا اننا بنبحث عن الراجل الخبرة واللي عامل فيها ذكي ومش عارفة ايه؟؟؟؟
*
*بالعكس*
*الراجل في نضري هو المثقف الي بيحترم المراة مش بيعتبرها اتخلقت عشان الطبخ والغسيل والبيت والانجاب وووووووو*

*هو الراجل عشان يكون راجل في نضرك لازمي يكون سجلو وسخ مش ناصع البياض:a82:*

*ثم شوفي كلامك يا دونا *
*تغوي مين؟؟؟*
*هو انتي مقتنعة ان المراة شيطان واداة غواية لراجل؟!*
*بتشوفي المراة هيك يا دونا؟! بتشوفي نفسك هيك؟!

لو كانت المراة بتشوف نفسها هيك يبقى خلاص احنا فعلا ظالمين الراجل الشرقي وبنقدملو من هنا اعتذاااااااااار 

بصراحة مش قادرة افهم كلامك


*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يا انجى دونا معانا ومننا وعلينا بس هى متنكرة انهارده *
> *انا عارفه انها مش قصدها اساسا وكلنا بنهزر *


* عارفة يا حبي*
*وانا كمان بهزر... بس للاسف الكل بياخذ كلامي دايما انو جد وبيزعل مني*

*عموما حصل خير... احنا اتعودنا*


----------



## لدى المسيح (4 يونيو 2011)

*> > كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره*
[FONT=&quot]*> >*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*> > الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*> >*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*> > الرجل الشرقى يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*> >*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههه .. اييييييييه الغل ده !! [/FONT]



موضوع مدهش وهو هزل أقرب للجد .. !!! تعالوا نصلى للرجاله الشرقيين ربنا يسنفرهم ..

او يسفرهم خلى الارض تبقا طراوة على طووووووووووووووووول:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل يا نانوسه
صح اللي قولتيه
مقارنه ميه ميه
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> *> > كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره*
> [FONT=&quot]*> >*





نرمين 1 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*> > الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*> >*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*> > الرجل الشرقى يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*> >*[/FONT]
> ...



*ههههههههه حلوة يسنفرهم ديه ههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يانيرمين ياجميلة على مرورك 
*[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل يا نانوسه
> صح اللي قولتيه
> مقارنه ميه ميه
> ميرسي ليكي*



*ميرسى ياحبيبتى ده احنا كده كارمينهم كمان ههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

*لا بصراحه عوده قويه يا اخت نانسي
الله اما قويكي علينا 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا بصراحه عوده قويه يا اخت نانسي
> الله اما قويكي علينا
> 
> *​



*هههههه شوفت الصدمة اللى عملتهالكم ؟؟؟؟*
*ليه مش قولت رأيك بقى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مدياهم ياحبيبتى
> ايوة اقعدوا انتوا صدرونى انا فى وش المدفع وبعدين لما يهجمو عليا مش الاقى حد منكوا
> *



ههههههههههههه
اكيد ده اللي هيحصل
متخافيش وقت الشده ولا نعرفك:smil12:
لا لا بهزر
كلنا معاكي
قصدي انا معاكي الباقي معرفش
*انتي نسيتي يا نانسي 
في تربية الاطفال
بيسهرو هما اللتنين لو تعب الولد او لو قام بالليل 
ويقوم كمان يديه البيبرونه 
لان ابنو زي ما بتسهر هي هو كمان يسهر ع ابنو
الراجل الشرقي يقولها خديها وروحي ع القوضه التانيه انا مش عارف انام
ده غير لما بتكون بالمستشفى يفضل سهران جنبها طول الليل ونايم ع الكرسي
الشرقي نايم في البيت وبيشخررررررررررررررررر
كتير يعني
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههه شوفت الصدمة اللى عملتهالكم ؟؟؟؟*
> *ليه مش قولت رأيك بقى ؟؟؟؟*



*نقول يا باشا 

وبما اناي لا شرقي ولا غربي " صعيدي "
ليا طلبلت مخصوص
*​*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]> > مواصفات الرجل في شريكة حياته ..*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  يريدها جميله .. طويله.. بيضا.. شعرها طويل وناعم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
اريدها جميله ومثقفه 
طويله وناضجه 
 متفهمه وبيضا
شعرها طويل وننسجم معاَ
وبما ان مش كل ده هتيجمع في واحده 
يبقي محلاها عيشيه الحريه 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]> > اذا اراد الرجل التقرب من امراه ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى يبين لها انه انسان خبرة ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
انا هبينلها اني بحبها 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذا تحدثت امرأه غريبه لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
دا بقي رائي الناس السطحيه 
انا هبص معاها كام :a63:

هو مينفعش يجتمع العقل والجمال ؟

  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي .. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى في اول يوم زواج ويجيبلها ورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالتله انت ماتقوللي كلام حلو يطلعلها الورقه ويقول تنكرين ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
لا الشرقي دلوقتي بيقولها كتير
كل ما يكون عامل مصيبه :yahoo:

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
انا معنديش سياره 
عندي بغله 
مش بؤلكم صعيدي

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذا زعلت الزوجه و زوجها حب يراضيها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي . يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  يقول لها باعلى صوته.. انتي وبعدين معك كل يوم زعل زعل ويجي يدفشها مع كتفها وهو معصب ويقول خلاص انتى حرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
وليه بوكيه ورد ومصاريف فارغه 
نص كيلو الكباب برقبته 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذاتحدثت المرأه بالاسهم.. او بالفتبول او بالمشاريع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي .. ياخذ ويعطي معها بالكلام ويناقشها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  شو فهمك انتي قاعده تتفلسفي فيها اتركي المواضيع للرجال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
يعني ايه فوتبول :spor2:

ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذا تغدا الرجل في المنزل وانتهى من غداه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربى ..يلم الاطباق مع زوجته ويغسلها معاها كمان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  يتمدد على الكنبه ويقوللها جيبيلي الشاى بسرعه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

والفاكهه كمان 
بسرعه يا بت 
جاك خابط

عادي يعني وفيها ايه  :a63:


[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى  انتي للان ماخلصتي خلاص انا بأنزل لحد ما تخلصي وارجع[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[/FONT]
*لا في دي بقي 
شغل البيت 






بتاعها بردوا وانا مالي 
هههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

عياااد كده بصم بالعشره ع الراجل الشرقي
وبصم بالميه ع ان كلامك صح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عياااد كده بصم بالعشره ع الراجل الشرقي
> وبصم بالميه ع ان كلامك صح


*علي فكره مش من مصلحتي اني ادافع دفاع اعمي عن الرجل الشرقي 
اللي يهمني انه ياخد الصفات الجيده في الراجل الغربي 
ويحافظ علي الصفات الجيده اللي فيه 
انا عن نفسي بحاول اخلط ما بين الاتنين 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

> *> > اذا اراد الرجل التقرب من امراه .. *
> *اذا تحدثت امرأه غريبه لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه*
> *الرجل الغربي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها *
> *الرجل الشرقى ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها*
> ...


 
*المقصود يا عياد ان البنت ممكن تكون جميلة وذكية بس الفرق ان الغربي هيشوف الذكاء بس الشرقي هيبص للجمال وبس :a63:*
*هههههههههههههه*​

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]



[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته​

أنقر للتوسيع...





[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الرجل الغربي .. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​**



[FONT=&quot]​


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الرجل الشرقى في اول يوم زواج ويجيبلها ورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالتله انت ماتقوللي كلام حلو يطلعلها الورقه ويقول تنكرين ​​​​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​**



​​[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]لا الشرقي دلوقتي بيقولها كتير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كل ما يكون عامل مصيبه :yahoo:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره
الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها
الرجل الشرقى يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز 
انا معنديش سياره 
عندي بغله ​

مش بؤلكم صعيدي​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT][/FONT]​​​[/FONT]​​​​​​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
​
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]*هههههههههههههههههههه​​*
​

[/FONT]


> *اذا زعلت الزوجه و زوجها حب يراضيه*
> 
> *الرجل الغربي . يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم*​​
> 
> ...


 
:t32::t32::t32: ​ 

[/FONT][/FONT]



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*رد ظريف يا عياد*
*حلو اوي ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لي فكره مش من مصلحتي اني ادافع دفاع اعمي عن الرجل الشرقي
> اللي يهمني انه ياخد الصفات الجيده في الراجل الغربي
> ويحافظ علي الصفات الجيده اللي فيه
> انا عن نفسي بحاول اخلط ما بين الاتنين
> *​



*حلو تفكيرك
احنا مش بنفضل الرجل الغربي عن الشرقي
لا
بس بنقارن المعامله بس بينهم
واكيد معاملة الرجل الغربي تختلف عن الرجل الشرقي 
وفيها احترام لشخصيه المراه اكتر
انما في مميزات مميزه في الراجل الشرقي بتخليه احلى من الرجل الغربي
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

*تعرفي يا انجي اللي بيجنني في قضية الجمال
انو بيبصلها لازم تكون جميله وطويله وعيون كده وكده ورشاقه
ع اساس انو براد بيت او ليوناردو ديكابريو 
ياربي ياااربي
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> المقصود يا عياد ان البنت ممكن تكون جميلة وذكية بس الفرق ان الغربي هيشوف الذكاء بس الشرقي هيبص للجمال وبس :a63:
> هههههههههههههه*​​
> ​*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههههه​​*​*​
> ...





أنجيلا قال:


> دي بتختلف من انسان للتاني
> مش من شرق لغربي
> 
> لانك هتلاقي في الغربي لاتنين وفي الشرقي لاتنين بردوا
> ...


*اتفضليه يختي 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هى فين الصفات الجيدة اللى فيه ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil12:*



فيه يا نانسي

فييييييييييييه
فييييييييييييييييييه
فيييييييييييييه صفه اسمهاااا
اسمهااااااااااااااااااااا


























عماله ادورلو ع اي صفه مش لاقيه
:a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *حلو تفكيرك
> احنا مش بنفضل الرجل الغربي عن الشرقي
> لا
> بس بنقارن المعامله بس بينهم
> ...


*هرجع واقولك في واحد بيحترم مراته 
وواحد مش بيحرتمها 
مش هتفرق اذا كان شرقي او غربي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هى فين الصفات الجيدة اللى فيه ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil12:*


*الصفات الجيده 
اني صابر عليكي لحد دلوقتي
ومخدتش اول توكتوك وجيت كسرت سنانك ههههههههه

لا صدقيني احنا فينا صفات حلوه كتير
مش هينفع اقولها انا 
لاني هبقي بجامل نفسي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعرفي يا انجي اللي بيجنني في قضية الجمال
> انو بيبصلها لازم تكون جميله وطويله وعيون كده وكده ورشاقه
> ع اساس انو براد بيت او ليوناردو دكيابريو
> ياربي ياااربي
> *


*في واحد صاحبي بيحبها قصيره 
علشان تناسب طوله ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لالالا ازعل متجبيش سيرة براد بيت ده انا بحبه جدا ههههه
> اصل مفيش مرايات فى البيت ياغالية ههههه
> *


*خلاص مش هجيب سيرتو:wub:
هههههههههههههه
قال ايه يا ختي
الراجل ميعيبوش الا جيبو
حاجات تانيه مش مهم
*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعرفي يا انجي اللي بيجنني في قضية الجمال*
> *انو بيبصلها لازم تكون جميله وطويله وعيون كده وكده ورشاقه*
> *ع اساس انو براد بيت او ليوناردو ديكابريو *
> *ياربي ياااربي*


* لا هو عايزها زي الممثلة المكسيكية الفلانية او الممثلة الهندية الفلانية وبس هههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه لا ما هو واضح
> لا جامل ياخويا ما انتوا طول النهار تنفخوا فى نفسكوا لما هتفرقعوا ايه اللى حصل يعنى ؟؟؟؟
> قول اى صفة شكلكوا بقى وحش :yahoo:
> *



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الاجابه تونس
ههههههههههه

اقدر اقولك شهامتنا 
اللي من النادر تلاقيها بره 
وده بجد 
مش كلام 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاجابه تونس
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*علل من فضلك
علشان نعرف نرد
يعني ايه شهامه وبتستعملوها ازاي مع المراه
تونس غلط ع فكره
الاجابه معمر القذافي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *علل من فضلك
> علشان نعرف نرد
> يعني ايه شهامه وبتستعملوها ازاي مع المراه
> تونس غلط ع فكره
> الاجابه معمر القذافي*



*شهامه 
يعني خلي واحده تصوت في الشارع 
وشوفي الرجاله هتعمل ايه 

علي عكس بره نهائي 
الواحده لو عملت اوبرا عايده 
ولا حد هيعبرها 

وفي حاجات تاني للي عاشر راجل شرقي 
وشافت تعاملاته 
مش سمع عنه 
واخدين بالكم 
" سمع عنه "
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

* كلامكوا كلو صح
شابوة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ممممممم مش عجبانى الاجابة ديه ومين قال الراجل الغربى مش شهم ؟؟؟؟؟
> بس هو الفكرة انه مش بيمشى بجرس قدام نفسه ويقول الحقونى بصوا عليا انا شهم انا شهم
> 
> ثم عرف الشهامة
> *


*ومش عاجبني سؤالك بردوا
والشرقي مش بيجيب منادي يقول انه شهم 

**تعريف الشهامه :*​*
الشهامه هي اعمال بطوليه .. فلا يهتم الشهم بما حوله من صعاب ..
بل كل ما يستحوز تفكيره نصره الضعيف.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايوة هيروحوا يتلموا عليها يعاكسوها
> شهمين شهامة :spor2:
> *



*هذا اتهاماً باطل سيدتي

*هل يفتقر المجتمع الشرقي للشهامه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فدائى فدائى فدائى فدائى ههههههه*


*ربنا يخليكي للثوره 
وربنا يمسيك بالخير يا مينا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

*احم احم 
لا اسكت الله لكم حساً
*​


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2011)

7 صفح فى ساعة ونصف او ساعتين بالتقريب
ههههههههههه
بس بالحقيقة متحاملين اكتير على الرجل الشرقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> 7 صفح فى ساعة ونصف او ساعتين بالتقريب
> ههههههههههه
> بس بالحقيقة متحاملين اكتير على الرجل الشرقى


*انا عندي صفحتين بس اصلي عامل الصفحه 40 مشاركه :yahoo:

هما كده دايماِ متحاملين عالشرقي 
هيروحوا من ربنا فين 

جالكم اهو الشرقي في غربي 
يعني واخد طباع الاتنين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عدناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> فين الرجالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*افندم *

*بس زي ما قلتلك 
اكتبي ما بدالك وهرد بعد 7 ساعات*​


----------

